# I7-875K or i7-930 , which one is the best choice for extreme gaming?



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

I7-875K or i7-930 , which one is the best choice for extreme gaming? I want the best performance and reliability in the games of these two CPUs
I already bought a GTX 470.
I do not need and I do not plan on SLI. Need high performance and stability in dx11 and other games(crysis, bf, FC2)
I would like to add that I do not plan to change the complete set in the next two years.
What do you think?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 3, 2010)

If you're just gaming why not consider AMD instead or an i5 setup?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2010)

i7-875K is best for gaming.


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> i7-875K is best for gaming.


 Why? Detailed please


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Kirtikem50, 

Neither CPU will make a comparable difference in games, they are both of the same architecture.

Performance aside the i7 875K is a better buy because it has a unlocked multiplier so its noob friendly for overclocking. The i7 875K also runs at 95W whereas the i7 930 runs at 130W.

I would get the 875K based on spec. However the i7 930 costs a lot less so its better value.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok both CPUs will be fine. However no matter what CPU you have it will not matter if you do not have a good mobo. What are you going to use in the area?


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Kirtikem50,
> 
> Neither CPU will make a comparable difference in games, they are both of the same architecture.
> 
> ...


but the 930 supports the three-channel memory?may be better for games?


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok both CPUs will be fine. However no matter what CPU you have it will not matter if you do not have a good mobo. What are you going to use in the area?



MOBO going to buy is not expensive. Will depend on which processor


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Kirtikem50 said:


> but the 930 supports the three-channel memory?may be better for games?



Memory bandwidth has never been limitation on modern processors, triple channel has never been known to boost gaming performance and there are only a handful of work applications which need that much bandwidth. 


Do you plan on overclocking? the CPU isnt going to be a factor in gaming performance, you can stick in a i3, i5, i7, Phenom II, Athlon II X3/X4 and overclock where neccessary and the performance will be within margin for error.


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

I did not plan to overclock


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 3, 2010)

u ain't planning on overclocking why buy a processor made for overclocking? that doesn't make much since ^^; (talking about the 875K with unlocked multiplier)


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2010)

Kirtikem50 said:


> Why? Detailed please





Kirtikem50 said:


> I did not plan to overclock



You answered yourself. Higher clock speed. Triple channel doesn't matter.Why waste the extra $40? Get the i7-870 instead.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 3, 2010)

get the i7-950 then

or go amd


else plan to OC


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 3, 2010)

n-ster said:


> get the i7-950 then



+1


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

I know that 950 is better and more powerful, but now choose between 930 and 875k


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 3, 2010)

No OC with a 875K  Come on 
In your situation I'd go with a X6 1055T or i7-870 
i7 930 is fine though but triple-channel memory it's kinda a waste  That's my own opinion


----------



## n-ster (Sep 3, 2010)

can we know why it has to be either 930 or 875k? are you choosing between prebuilts? buying from microcenter?


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

n-ster said:


> can we know why it has to be either 930 or 875k? are you choosing between prebuilts? buying from microcenter?



most suitable for me the cost and power without overclocking


----------



## n-ster (Sep 3, 2010)

in that case if you want "power" efficiency, dont go i7 930... best would be 1055t price/power/performance without OC

unless you are an intel fan?


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

n-ster said:


> in that case if you want "power" efficiency, dont go i7 930... best would be 1055t price/power/performance without OC
> 
> unless you are an intel fan?



not fan but trust more


----------



## n-ster (Sep 3, 2010)

go 1055t then... you will learn to trust AMD lol

tbh, both are as trustworthy as the other, and for you, the best bang/buck is the 1055t


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

What is the difference between 870 and 875k, except for unlocking the last?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 3, 2010)

nothing


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

http://i45.tinypic.com/2r6iptv.jpg Here 875k faster 930 and 870 as well as


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

http://i47.tinypic.com/dpbd5e.jpg 
http://i46.tinypic.com/33jpqc3.jpg
Here 875k faster 870


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 3, 2010)

go X6 1090T.


----------



## Kirtikem50 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok as if to choose between 870 and 930 which one is the best in performance in dx11 games or the latest high requirements games?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 3, 2010)

+1 for 1055t, but if you are going the intel route then get the newly price dropped i7 950! I wouldn't consider a 930 or 870 or 875k. People who still consider buying 930's or 920's or 870's over the 950 are just uneducated, but that is why you come to techpowerup!.. hehehe People here can help educate. The only reason i would consider an 870 is if i already had a 1156 motherboard. 

If you are just gaming then save the extra 100 and get a 1055t with a better motherboard. I would always pick a better mb over a processor. your base is your strongest point.

EDIT: I have both a 1055t and an i7 860. If i could go back i would have saved the money and bought 2 1055t's. Don't get me wrong the i7 860 is kickass, but not 100 more then a 1055t.


----------

